# Thoughts about this filter



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

The one area I feel I am really lacking, is water. I am currently trying to get more stored, but I also want a filter. I am thinking about buying this one and would like to hear others thoughts about it before I buy it. Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-PointTwo-Purifier-Bucket-Adapter/dp/B0051HHNJ8/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

or this $50
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/CAMP-356

or this $30

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/CAMP-352


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Filter the water the best you can with sand, pants legs, etc. and let all the turbidity settle out.

Add some bleach (or a tiny pinch of calcium hypochlorite), agitate well, then let it sit for a day to let the bleach evaporate.

Then run your water trough this:
Homemade Berkey Water Filter

http://www.alpharubicon.com/kids/homemadeberkeydaire.htm

http://www.monolithic.com/stories/a-practical-life-sustaining-water-filter

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...y/320047-my-homemade-berkey-water-filter.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hiwall said:


> or this $30
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/CAMP-352


I have 2 of these. Fine filters and easy to assemble.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 4 of these. About $70.00 invested. One filter will last 6,000 gallons but I have read they will last 20 years.. same as linctex's video only I use just one filter per 2 Buckets.


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

For about double the price of the ones you guy's are posting and maybe a bit more then the ones you all have posted to make, this one is good for 1 million gallons of water (or so it says) So I am thinking this would be a good investment for long term. The ones you all posted both bought and made seem to be good for about 1000 gals.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a different model Sawyer filter (I want the one you linked as well). It seems to be a very good filter for a decent price.

If it comes anywhere near the life span claimed, it will be well worth the money IMO. Like someone mentioned you do want to clean the water as much from larger size particles that would stop up the filter much sooner than it should be. That applies to all filters.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Probably just a lil ceramic candle filter in there and a pre filter. really if you were ina situation to use that much water and test the gaurantee you reckon they are gonna be around to honor it  anyway I got some various sized Ceramic candle and the half round ceramic filters they are cleanable and back flush able as well and if you get the silver impregnated ones they will last pretty much forever as well. These are the ones I decided I liked best. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VT5TEY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1 your mileage may vary. on the ones that are not self sterilizing a lil chlorine every ones ina a while in the flush and back flush will sterilize it. The self sterilizing use silver or somthing else to keep it from being colonized in most every case the gallons listed are very conservative after all they don't want you to buy just one they want you to buy several and replace them every year. But it is your money buy whatever makes you happiest. By the time my candle is done I'll have a proper big barrel sized filter made from sand and gravel and charcol and clay just not woth having that built esp when I am looking to move again and I don't know for sure where I"ll need it kinda hard to lug those around. What I'm getting at is the bucket filter system isn't my forever solution it's to get me going and give me lots of time to worry about a more natural solution. After all The folks heading west din't have a big berkey either  (yes I know it was n't as poluted back then )


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

merks said:


> this one is good for 1 million gallons of water (or so it says). The ones you all posted both bought and made seem to be good for about 1000 gals.


That's the key: "so it says". I wouldn't believe for a second that Sawyer themselves have run a million gallons through one, so how could they possibly guarantee that theirs is good for a million gallons? I'm not gonna drink that Kool-aid...

The ceramic candle filters are good for way more than 1000 gallons, so I have NO IDEA where you got that number from. They might need to have the gunk cleaned off of them at 1000 gallons (especially when you see the water that various people use to test them!!!!!!) but at least they are cleanable.... that Sawyer looks like you would have to break the plastic apart to clean it.

Is this the same one for half the price?
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Sawy...tion-Kit/1209249.uts?productVariantId=2819285


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

IMO anything that has activated charcoal is going to have a relative short life. That being said the only filter using such that I have or would use would be one that the AC could be replaced.
I have this 
http://www.rei.com/product/671111/msr-sweetwater-water-purifier-system
A couple Sawyers, the water bottle one and Sawyer Squeeze™ Filter (the water bottle is hard to get water through for me any way) and both for $ at wally world.
And the Berkey Crown with Black filters/PF-2 Fluoride/Arsenic Reduction Filters
The most important aspect of all of them is pre-filtering to maximize life span.
The Sawyer are cleaned with the included syringe by back flushing it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most filters will not stop a virus so you have to boil the water. Though I have filters I think You could be just fine with running the water through a couple of coffee filters and then boil it. Coffee filters are about a penny apiece.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I think You could be just fine with running the water through a couple of coffee filters and then boil it.


Yuck. I have tried filtering water with coffee filters only, they get out the big pieces and that's about all they'll do.

Settling the water to reduce turbidity is vital when purifying it to drink. The more crud in suspension, the more places there are for organisms to hide. The amount of chlorine needed to purify clear water is a mere fraction of the amount needed to purify turbid water.


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

hanks everyone for your input. I agree that pre filtering would be a really good thing. I think I will be saving and going with this option, just seems like the best bang for my buck.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That filter is actually down to .02 microns absolute  that is darn good, should get viruses and all. With something that fine, prefiltering is not really optional imo. The Cabela's one is .1 microns which is quite good but viruses can still sneak through.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

merks said:


> For about double the price of the ones you guy's are posting and maybe a bit more then the ones you all have posted to make, this one is good for 1 million gallons of water (or so it says) So I am thinking this would be a good investment for long term. The ones you all posted both bought and made seem to be good for about 1000 gals.


How Long Do Ceramic Candles Last?
This requires some explanation, so read carefully. The manufacturer recommends replacing 7" ceramic candles after 535 gallons, and 9" candles after 700 gallons. So if you had a filter containing two 7" candles, the manufacturer recommendation would be to replace the candles after filtering 1070 gallons. If you pay about $60 for two 7" candles, you are getting about 18 gallons of clean water per dollar. 
The primary reason that Doulton recommends replacing filters at that many gallons is that the granular carbon at the center of the candles ceases to be effective at about that point. If your primary use of the filter is to remove bacteria, however, the ceramic will continue to do that for a very long time. It is not uncommon for people to continue to use the ceramic candles for many years, cleaning them only 1-2 times per year. The candles can be cleaned at least 50-100 times, so you do the math.

If you are depending upon the carbon center to remove chemicals or odors, you should replace the candles more frequently. Or, you can purchase an inexpensive charcoal filter (a coffee strainer and bag of granular activated carbon are sufficient) and use the charcoal as either a pre- or post-filter. The activated carbon will remove chemicals, then the ceramic candles will remove the bacteria, so you can continue to use your ceramic candles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> The primary reason that Doulton recommends replacing filters is that the granular carbon at the center of the candles ceases to be effective at about that point. If you are depending upon the carbon center to remove chemicals or odors, you can purchase an inexpensive charcoal filter (a coffee strainer and bag of granular activated carbon are sufficient) and use the charcoal as either a pre- or post-filter.


I would rather water be clean first, the activated carbon is nice - but really just a luxury.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Yuck. I have tried filtering water with coffee filters only, they get out the big pieces and that's about all they'll do.
> 
> Settling the water to reduce turbidity is vital when purifying it to drink. The more crud in suspension, the more places there are for organisms to hide. The amount of chlorine needed to purify clear water is a mere fraction of the amount needed to purify turbid water.


Agree about the need for filtration, precipitation, and sanitation of the water. Sanitation can also be accomplished by using UV rays from the sun:

SODIS - Safe drinking water in 6 hours


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the one I've had for several years but have only used a couple times:

MSR Miniworks EX Microfilter

Check out the customer reviews on it.

I bought this and some dromedary bags for extended backpacking trips originally, now it's tucked away as emergency survival gear only.

It's touted for being the 'world's best selling' water filter.


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I would rather water be clean first, the activated carbon is nice - but really just a luxury.


Activated charcoal absorbs chemicals,something not a luxury IMO


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

H mm just had a curious thought if you were tryng to deny an area to an enemy by making the water at least temporarily un drinkable and wanted it to be unfilterable what or is there anything you can add to it? What an excellent way to force people into your nice safe cities where you can keep an eye on em ya know. Anyway if there is what WOULD be the way to get rid of it? I don't really store any significant amount of water just a few days worth. ( not counting the swimming pool ) 

Anyway just a random thought to throw in since the OP seems to have made their decision but the thread is still running.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

alergyfree said:


> Activated charcoal absorbs chemicals,something not a luxury IMO


If it got that bad, then you need to have a genuine interest in finding an alternative water source.

Manufacturing Activated Charcoal isn't a "quick and easy" process if you need to make it yourself. You could buy some as a prep, but again - - - it begins to become depleted the moment you begin using it. Even then you can't guarantee it will remove ALL of the chemicals present.

If my final source of available water requires to have chemicals removed from it, then it is time to move on to a different location with cleaner water. Jus' Sayin'.


----------

